# Kings looking at Clark / Marshal



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/3756478p-4781998c.html


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Kings would have a better chance to beat the Lakers by far if they get one of these two. Though, they would have to choose winning a championship over the cash$$


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought it would be better to get Clark, because we (the Kings) need centers to replace Divac, who probably only has about 3 years left. Clark could take Pollard's place as backup center, and then Pollard could take Funderburke's place as backup PF.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

Donyell Marshall??

Please GOD NO!!!

Huuu, I have to get that out of my system. 

I don't think there is any chance the Kings will sign him. The big softie is not Petrie's type of players. 

Unless Adelman goes out on a limp for him...

Let's hope not. We need big man, not oversized SF.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

*I don't know....*

Donyell couldn't hurt hurt you guys...


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: I don't know....*



> Originally posted by *sundevilPAT *
> Donyell couldn't hurt hurt you guys...


Yeah, he couldn't hurt.

But...

We can do a LOT better than having a guy who "Couldn't Hurt."

How about one who "Could Hurt... the Oppositions"??


----------

